# Live oak and olive score



## tyglover (Sep 30, 2018)

scored some dried live oak and olive recently. Live oak is a nightmare to split, even when dry, for someone that hasn’t split it before! . The olive split just fine. Has anyone ever smoked with olive?


----------



## kelbro (Sep 30, 2018)

Never heard of anyone using olive. Interesting.


----------



## motocrash (Sep 30, 2018)

Never used olive.The chart I have says "The smoke flavor is similar to mesquite,but distinctly lighter."


----------



## SmokinLogs (Oct 1, 2018)

Good score. I always like oak. Never smoked with olive, but you could burn some and see how it smells and how clean the smoke is. If it’s pleasant, try it with some cheaper meat and see how you like it.


----------

